# SRAM Red Compact 50/34 to Standard 53/39



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

Does any know if I can change my compact chainrings for a standard 53/39. I got a compact on my new bike and can't get used to it.

Thanks


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe that you can get 52/38 chainrings. However, I've got a friend who's got a 53/39 172.5 Red with under 500 miles, who's needs a compact and is looking to sell his standard. PM me if you are interested, by the way he lives on the front range of Colorado.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to keep the compact. Thanks anyway.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The Late, Great Sheldon Brown had nice things to say about Specialites TA chainrings. They come in a ton of sizes.

Is it the shift pattern that bothers you? You can get the same relative change as a standard double by changing just one ring. If you like the extra low range a compact gives (I do) that would let you have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

I do feel the jump from the 50 to the 34 massive alright. On my old bike I had a 53/39 with an 11/28 cassette and now I have a 50/34 with an 12/28. I wanted to know if I could change the chainrings on the compact crank arms to something like a 52/36 without having to change the crank as well. Do you know if that is possible with a SRAM compact crank?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You can do either 52/38 or 36. I'm currently using 52/38 on my SRM and it works great.


----------



## thomasrcleary (Aug 12, 2013)

And was that on a compact crank arms?


cxwrench said:


> You can do either 52/38 or 36. I'm currently using 52/38 on my SRM and it works great.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

thomasrcleary said:


> And was that on a compact crank arms?


Yessir


----------

